# Best area to tarpon fish in early march?



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

Just got back from tarpon bay and didn't see much just some little snook and reds. i was hoping for an exciting day with some tarpon but only saw one. what would be the best area this time of year for tarpon, back country, flamingo ocean side, or Islamorada area? ill be back dow non the area this week and don't wanna waste my time and gas in the wrong area, thanks much appreciated


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

flamingo /WWB - inside -later in the week after the warm up 

a


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anytide is right on the money. The big fish are inside now (but will get really scarce as tonight and tomorrow's cold weather drops the water temps....). They'll come back strong as soon as it warms up. A great second choice is the night fishery in Miami and that's happening now (and if the wind will lay down I'll be on them). There's two distinct types of night fishing... the first is in the ocean inlets or along nearby oceanside beaches - you'll need a good sized boat or just hook up with someone like Bouncer or Dave Kostyo. The second is a sight fishing baby tarpon deal - and that's what I specialize in when I'm night fishing. Our best fish this past week was a 40lb fish on a 9wt. Two nights later we jumped a 60lb fish on that same 9wt rod (so close was the bite I thought the fish was coming in the boat). Most babies are in the 20 to 40lb range, but every now and then they come a bit bigger.

I'll have a report with pics in a day or so.


----------

